# Stargazer questions...???



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, we've just purchased a 2004 Stargazer, picked it up on Sat. 

We were listening to the cab radio ( Grand National) but heard nothing from the speakers in the lounge?? Later we found out why, there is a separate CDplayer/Radio in one of the over head lockers... is this a standard feature on a Stargazer?? 

There is also a pair of 240v sockets in the same locker? whats the theory about having sockets in there?
We like the van, and can't wait to get away....
cheers
joe


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

*another Stargazer question --- removing lamp cover*

Hi, just forgot to add, the van has several swival spotlights (12v) in the lounge, how do you get access to the bulbs?
Does anyone know what type of bulb is in there? and can I get any sort of LED replacement?

many thanks in advance,
joe


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi joe we too would like to know the answer of the bulb access as we would like to replace them like you,sorry cant help you with the extra cd equipment it must be an addition the last owner put in,by the way this is my first posting as we bought a 2birth 2004 stargazer at the lincoln show last year and are very pleased with HER lol, have fun chrisda


----------

